# FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger



## Ralle2609 (6. Mai 2012)

Hey habe grade beim stöbern dieses http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fubi-Pro-Fun...LM%2BLA&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=8224591751466619185 Set gefunden es enthält 4 Bissanzeiger 1 Receiver und Baterrien alles im Koffer.

Ist ja schon recht Preiswert und die Bewertungen sind auch nicht schlecht dazu 1zu1 Übertragung und das ist die MK2 von den Dingern.


Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? würde mich über einen Bericht wirklich sehr freuen da ich vor habe diese anzuschaffen

LG:vik:


----------



## familienvater (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast ,probiere die Dinger zumindestens im Laden aus .  Habe mir auch No Name Teile gekauft und war sehr entäuscht . Liefen sauschwer und die Batterien waren Sondermaße und daher schweine teuer .
Petri Heil vom 
familienvater  #h


----------



## Döbeldepp (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*

Hi,

wird wie einer von vielen China Bissanzeigern sein. 
Ich hab welche von BatTackle (Angeldomäne ) , sind zwar auch Massenchinaanzeiger mit Labelaufdruck aber die halten. Kann mich weder wegen Funk,Batterieverbrauch oder Problemen bei nässe beschweren. Kann auch sein das ich Glück gehabt hab |supergri .

Hier mal nen Link, da kannst Dir nen Set aussuchen (meistens 100 Stück Abnahme) mit eigenen Label versehen und weiterverkaufen. Bei einigen Angeboten sind auch schon Abnahmepreise dabei. Da sieht man mal wie "billig" die Dinger sind und für wieviel man sie kauft und denkt das man Schnäppchen macht. 

http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?SearchText=bite+alarm+set&IndexArea=product_en&fsb=y


Nachtrag:

hab mal etwas gesucht, hab deine Bissanzeiger glaube gefunden. Schau mal was der Einkäufer dafür zahlt (ok kommt noch Steuer und Zoll dazu ). 


http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/491255645/Fishing_bite_alarm.html


Petri


----------



## Ralle2609 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*

danke Döbeldepp echt interessant, das die billig sind weiß ich aber sind ja anscheinend garnicht mal so schlecht und normale Batterien haben die auch

glaub ich werde es wagen


----------



## Homer0815 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*

Wurden die bissanzeiger gekauft und getestet?


----------



## Klinke (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*

Ich habe die Dinger. Einer war ******* verarbeitet, hatte ein unrundes Rädchen. Wurde mir vom Verkäufer aber kostenfrei getauscht. Seit dem laufen die nun 1 Jahr bei jedem Wetter ohne Probleme. Reichweite ist nicht bei allen gleich. 2 Stk gehn so um die 50m, 2 Stk tuns bis 150m. Damit kann ich leben, is halt "Made in China", wusst ich vorher. Nervig ist das einstellen da es nur Knöppe gibt die man wieder und wieder mit nem Piepton drücken muss.
Wenn Du keine hohen Ansprüche hast kannste die wohl nehmen. Halten tun se jedenfalls.


----------



## Noby (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*

Hallo kennt einer diese hier ??
http://www.ebay.de/itm/160898174038?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Gruß Noby


----------



## lsski (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*



Noby schrieb:


> Hallo kennt einer diese hier ??
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/160898174038?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Gruß Noby



Sind bestimmt ihr Geld wert nur die Baterien ...... ich schwöre ja auf 9 Volt.


----------



## lsski (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*

Guck das du die bekommst die sind baugleich mit Falcon ST ........

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Funk-Bissanzeiger-Set-/300851922105?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item460c2c04b9

gibt es auch im 4er Set mein preis war damals 80 Euro für 4 St. Natürlich waren die dann neu !


----------



## Marc 24 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*

@Issky
Nichtmal der Koffer ist Baugleich mit den Falcons (da ist Platz für einen 4., auch wenn du ein 3er Set bestellst). Wie kommst du dann darauf, dass der Inhalt gleich sein soll? Nur weil die ein gleiches Gehäuse haben?


----------



## mabo1992 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*



Klinke schrieb:


> Ich habe die Dinger. Einer war ******* verarbeitet, hatte ein unrundes Rädchen. Wurde mir vom Verkäufer aber kostenfrei getauscht. Seit dem laufen die nun 1 Jahr bei jedem Wetter ohne Probleme. Reichweite ist nicht bei allen gleich. 2 Stk gehn so um die 50m, 2 Stk tuns bis 150m. Damit kann ich leben, is halt "Made in China", wusst ich vorher. Nervig ist das einstellen da es nur Knöppe gibt die man wieder und wieder mit nem Piepton drücken muss.
> Wenn Du keine hohen Ansprüche hast kannste die wohl nehmen. Halten tun se jedenfalls.



Kann mich nur anschließen, bis auf die Verarbeitungsprobleme bei dir. Waren alle sauber verarbeitet. Starkregen etc haben die Problemlos weggesteckt. Das einzige warum ich die Dinger nicht mehr kaufen würde.....Der Preis...hab die damals für nen 40er ersteigert und jetzt kosten die balde nen 100er. Dann lieber doch 20 Euro drauf und was Ordentlicheres für den Preis.


----------



## Noby (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*



Noby schrieb:


> Hallo kennt einer diese hier ??
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/160898174038?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Gruß Noby


 
Kann mir keiner was zu den Bissanzeigern sagen ???

Noby


----------



## Noby (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*

Keiner eine INFO !!!


----------



## m1ndgam3 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*

diese bissanzeiger kannst nicht in der tonhöhe oder lautstärke verstellen. sind nur so gummistopfen dabei die man in den lautsprecher stecken kann. dafür funktioniert die funkbox wunderbar und ist komplett einstellbar.
die teile hab ich 3 monate gefischt und liegen auch no rum... kannst von mir billiger haben als bei ebay xD


----------



## Carpcrack98 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*

Ich will das Thema jetzt nicht wieder anreißen... aber was haltet ihr von den Bat Tackle Bissanzeigern?
China Mist oder brauchbar?


----------



## adicarp (6. März 2013)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*

Hallo,
weis einer wie man die frekwenz einstellt bei den dinger ? anfangs ging alles dann bin ich beim enfanger auf den kleine knop gekommen und hab einfach mal drauf rum gedrückt jetzt funktioniert die Funkübertragung nicht mehr hab alles mögliche vwersucht bekomm es nicht hin gibt s da ein trick ??


----------



## Klinke (7. März 2013)

*AW: FUBI Pro Funkbissanzeiger*

Kommt drauf an ob Du die neue oder alte Version hast. Bei der neuen gibts nen kleinen Knopf am Empfänger auf der Rückseite. Bissanzeiger einschalten Knopf drücken und dann sucht der sich die Frequenz selber und die müssten nacheinander wieder empfangsbereit werden. Wie das bei der alten Version geht wusste ich auch mal, habs aber leider wieder vergessen...


----------

